# Candy paint over black base



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

Does anyone got pics of brandywine or candy apple red over a black base?


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

here yo go black base and candy brandywine with alot of flake, youd have to see it in person to see the way it really looks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

here you go brandywine over black base with lots of flake, but youd have to see it in person to see the real effect :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

would brandywine be similar to black cherry?


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@May 20 2008, 05:50 PM~10698840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------

